# طلب برنامج لتصميم اله ويقوم بعمل محاكاه لهذه الاله



## فلسطيني2000 (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

طلب برنامج لتصميم اله ويقوم بعمل محاكاه لهذه الاله 

ضرورى


----------



## adelga (19 فبراير 2009)

برنامج ال solid work يمكنك من تصميم الالة ثم عمل محاكاة لتلك الالة


----------

